# Playing around



## Gary Max (Jun 19, 2007)

Just started this today------I like making stuff thats kinda different so lets see how this comes out------made from Basswood.


----------



## kkwall (Jun 19, 2007)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

If only I had a lathe that could take as big a piece[}][]

Cooooooool.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 19, 2007)

what are you making?  hope it's not a new broom handle....


----------



## AFTim (Jun 19, 2007)

nah, it's not a broom handle...my guess is a Baron or a toothpick


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 19, 2007)

Lets see------it will be black-------and have wheels----hummm[]
Oh I forgots--she can handle 8foot 6 inchs long.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 19, 2007)

Totem pole pen?[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 19, 2007)

SHOW OFF,I'm not the least bit jealous[] yea right.[}]





> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Lets see------it will be black-------and have wheels----hummm[]
> Oh I forgots--she can handle 8foot 6 inchs long.


----------



## Draken (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like he made a log to me... [}][)]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 19, 2007)

Soft basswood is carving material. I'm sure even a PM can handle it. []


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Lets see------it will be black-------and have wheels----hummm[]
> Oh I forgots--she can handle 8foot 6 inchs long.


Fred Flintstone is getting a new car?


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 19, 2007)

Not a bad guess George----the wife does make something like that-------but that aint it.
I did get the second log cut this afternoon-------I had to saw this from a log to get what I needed-----6x6--4 foot long ---Black walnut. I cut the log square with a chainsaw then resawed it to size on a bandsaw-- 2.5 hours just for one piece of wood and trashed the bandsaw blade.
Hint------mounting the wheels is next


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2007)

A cart to wheel the trash cans out every wednesday![]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm thinking slimline!?[]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 19, 2007)

Awful big for a top for even a 50 cal. isn't it?  []


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Lets see------it will be black-------and have wheels----hummm[]
> Oh I forgots--she can handle 8foot 6 inchs long.


I finally got it... geeze how stupid can I be?

They are filming a sequal to the Lord of the Rings and need a <b>battering ram</b> model for a battle/seige sequence they are shooting in miniature![][]


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2007)

Just think about it----on round piece of wood---painted black--one walnut 6x6---4ft---two wheels-------hint----there aint much more to it.[]


----------



## smoky10 (Jun 20, 2007)

Gary, is it a wooden scooter?[] I bet it is, huh??????


----------



## skiprat (Jun 20, 2007)

A cannon? Whatever it becomes, I'm sure it will blow us away[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2007)

And we have a winner--------------skiprat
PM me your address and I will send you your prize---yes I know you live in the UK.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 20, 2007)

How would you press the pen parts in it :O) []


----------



## skiprat (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />And we have a winner--------------skiprat
> PM me your address and I will send you your prize---yes I know you live in the UK.




Mmmmmmm..... let me think, me not being Mr Popular and someone REALLY interested in guns and cannons wants my 'co-ordinants' I think not!!!
[}][]

I'd love to see a pic of the finished item. A colleague of mine is big into 'Confederate Re-enactments' I promised him a 'Bullet pen' one day, hence my keen interest in the auction.[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's what it looks like this morning.




<br />




<br />


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />How would you press the pen parts in it :O) []


You contact Paul and have him build you a BIGGG penpress---rememeber it takes awhile for it to arrive[8D]


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Here's what it looks like this morning.
> 
> 
> ...



Where are the []tiars[]?

Chuckie


----------



## MDWine (Jun 21, 2007)

Nifty!
In those days, they called them Quaker Guns... 

http://www.photoantiquities.org/civilwarshow/image21.html


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok here's where I am at in this adventure---not real sure of the next step---seems like there are several ways to go.
I have a real nice --very old weathered 4x4 Red Oak and I was thinking of doing something like what is shown in the pic---any ideals??




<br />


----------



## Fred (Jun 22, 2007)

I would go for bead blasting the metal rims and then having them powder coated gun metal gray or black. Be sure to post a picture of the finished cannon. 

BTW, just what caliber banksia pod will the cammon 'fire'?


----------



## Fred (Jun 22, 2007)

Before anyone asks, I have absolutely no idea as to what on earth a 'cammon' is. It was supposed to be caNNon, but my fat fingers got in the way... heck I even have a spell check and forgot to use that too. 

I'm going to bed as I fell like I might hurt myself if I don't. G'nite everyone!


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 22, 2007)

If I would of cleaned and painted the rims----you could just cut the price in half----the person that will buy this wants it to look old. Thanks for the thought ----I am going to try and get this out of the shop today.


----------



## richstick1 (Jun 22, 2007)

I was gonna say cannon - but Skiprat beat me to it!  It was either that or a 4' long knitting needle....


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Richstick_
> <br />I was gonna say cannon - but Skiprat beat me to it!  It was either that or a 4' long knitting needle....



Richstick,

I thought it was goting to be one of those <s>Radsticks</s> Ripsticks when he showed the wheels.

Chuckie


----------



## jtate (Jun 25, 2007)

Is it finished yet?  I wanna see completed pics!


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 26, 2007)

Look at the tread---------Cannon For Sale----------[8D]


----------

